# Can anyone help me identify the issue with my febco 825Y backflow valve?



## Bandit959 (9 mo ago)

Hi Folks;
I'm hoping that someone can help me out. I have a 3/4" Febco 825Y backflow valve installed with my irrigation system. It looks like it is leaking from behind the relief valve. I've been troubleshooting it for a while and I'm stumped. Here's what the leak looks like.





Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bandit959 (9 mo ago)

Problem solved.

The o-ring on the replacement part I ordered was the cause.


----------

